# Rat Rations Came!



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

The boys got some for the first time this morning. It's definitely a big hit!

It's all mine, go away









Dear Ratgod, thank you for this nommy food


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hehe the RR stuff does go down a treat  Which mix did you get? Mine are on the Elderly Kidney Friendly (No 8?)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have tried mine on the RR mix 11a kidney friendly and RR mix 7 and they won't touch the stuff 

but anyway remember to use supplements along side it using either daily essentials and calcivet or the daily3 is it?
and if you do get any babies you would need to add extra protein to the mix.

glad they like it,love the praying pic


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

It's the number 7 mix I think lol.
Yeah I got the daily rat 3 for them.
I suppose it's like people, we don't all eat the same thing. Mine will pretty much eat anything now except raw carrot. I get that thrown back at me :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

bewitched said:


> It's the number 7 mix I think lol.
> Yeah I got the daily rat 3 for them.
> I suppose it's like people, we don't all eat the same thing. Mine will pretty much eat anything now except raw carrot. I get that thrown back at me :lol:


Mine used to be iffy about raw carrots at first. I used to grate it for them, or give them the peelings and they'd eat it like that, but now I can stick half a carrot in their bird feeder and they'll all have a massive go on it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that's Interesting cuz mine love carrot


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I've chopped it into chunks, I've sliced it thin, I've grated it, I've tried to hide it inbetween other things but they're having none of it. Once I got all excited as I thought they'd eaten but I found it the next day buried in the litter tray


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Little sods aren't they there clever than us


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I know! I love the way their little minds work. Always trying to go one better than me every time.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww they seem to like it!

Im a massive cheap sake  i never buy anything from RR because i hate the postage Plus with 19 rats the 5kg doesnt last long


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> aww they seem to like it!
> 
> Im a massive cheap sake  i never buy anything from RR because i hate the postage Plus with 19 rats the 5kg doesnt last long


I know what you mean! The postage makes me cry... When I had 11 rats, I just couldn't afford it, but now that I'm down to 5, it's a teensy bit more reasonable as the food obviously lasts longer, and it's good stuff, I would rather they had that than me settle for something because it's cheaper.

I am considering creating my own mix since it seems so cheap to buy the ingredients separately rather than a ready-made mix, but I wouldn't know where to begin with the percentages and proportions of everything!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't say I was too happy about the postage but I will hopefully start making my own mix, just need to do A LOT of research first


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww bless em . My lot love RR I use 11b, I order 20kg and can't say it lasts that long with 30 rats  and I add extra cereal, burns, dried fruit and pasta to it. This thread has actually reminded me I need to order another 20kg sack along with their hammy food for my russians and chinese (the syrians get harry hamster).


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I shall have to try some with mine. Wow postage is pricey.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, just got home from work. I put the food in about 11 hours ago and The whole lot has gone. Think I can safely say it's a hit!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

xkimxo said:


> Awww bless em . My lot love RR I use 11b, I order 20kg and can't say it lasts that long with 30 rats  and I add extra cereal, burns, dried fruit and pasta to it. This thread has actually reminded me I need to order another 20kg sack along with their hammy food for my russians and chinese (the syrians get harry hamster).


30! That is my idea of heaven to be fair. How many groups? x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> Awww bless em . My lot love RR I use 11b, I order 20kg and can't say it lasts that long with 30 rats  and I add extra cereal, burns, dried fruit and pasta to it. This thread has actually reminded me I need to order another 20kg sack along with their hammy food for my russians and chinese (the syrians get harry hamster).


How much does that cost you if you dont mind me asking? Ive never done alot as postage is always so much but if its worth it i may do buy it in a 20kg sack

I make my own mix at the moment its pretty easy and costs me around £20 ish every 5 week ish


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

D'awwww, my lot also love RR, I get 11b too oh and the mixed water creatures thingy :thumbup:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

LostGirl said:


> How much does that cost you if you dont mind me asking? Ive never done alot as postage is always so much but if its worth it i may do buy it in a 20kg sack
> 
> I make my own mix at the moment its pretty easy and costs me around £20 ish every 5 week ish


20kg of 11b is about £46 and delivery is £8 or £9 but I also get the dwarf ham mix and their dried fruit is good value for money too especially banana chips as most supermarket ones have coconut oil on them making them fatty and they are expensive. As for the other stuff I add I buy that from supermarkets on top of my normal shop so dont really notice the cost of those things .

Edit also just wanted to add the 20kg comes in one big sack not smaller bags like the 5kg stuff which is a little annoying


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> D'awwww, my lot also love RR, I get 11b too oh and the mixed water creatures thingy :thumbup:


I get the water creature mix too  bloody stinks and the little fish freak me out a bit but the rats go nuts for it


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmm, water creatures. NOt sure I could cope if they smell :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

bewitched said:


> 30! That is my idea of heaven to be fair. How many groups? x


For some reason I only just noticed your question sorry . I have 10 groups in total but that's because I take on unwanted ratties that either have behaviour problems or I don't have the cage space to bond any or i just feel I don't have any suited to eachother. I have recently bonded 2 pairs though so I could say 9 groups . I'd love all the girls to live together and the boys together seperatly. Free ranging my group of 8 girls is one of my favourite things to do as I seem to be one big climbing frame  x



bewitched said:


> Hmmm, water creatures. NOt sure I could cope if they smell :lol:


Thankfully you only get a nose full when the bags opened!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome pictures + captions!
Looks like they like it n____n


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

That not to bad really. I get alot of mine locally now after bugging our dog food supplier lol he gets in most of the bits i use. I used Harrisons fruity brunch for my base as it has the banana bits which they go nuts for!

I do those somethings buy those mixed insect and water creatures, they go mad for the fishy bits :huh: weirdos


----------

